# 6MM Brass Ball Oilers



## Dusty (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi list, looking for several 6mm brass ball oilers for a project. Anyone holding a bucket of new spares or can suggest a good place to buy same at a reasonable price in Calgary? Would consider a pack of 10 if push comes to shove. 

Bill


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 15, 2019)

If these are what are known as Gits oilers, I could use some as well.  What I need appear to be 1/4", so, close to 6mm.  let me know what you find, perhaps we can split a 10 pack.

Craig


----------



## Dusty (Nov 15, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> If these are what are known as Gits oilers, I could use some as well.  What I need appear to be 1/4", so, close to 6mm.  let me know what you find, perhaps we can split a 10 pack.
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig, Gits and ball oilers appear to be the same item. Checked amazon.ca although I hesitate giving out my credit card info. 
Measuring the ball oiler on my lathe it appears to be just under 0.250", most likely 6mm. There's a wide range of metric ball oilers although I haven't come across any in imperial measurement. Somewhere I read an unserviceable 6mm oiler could be removed with a 10-24 tap. Haven't tried that but it's an option.

Perhaps a member in the greater Toronto / Oakville area might know of a local source for same.

Bill


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 15, 2019)

Yup, that's what I need.  Got an Amazon.ca link.  I've done lots of transactions there no problem.

Craig


----------



## DPittman (Nov 16, 2019)

I bought a couple several years ago through Busy Bee for my lathe.  I don't remember what they cost tho.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 16, 2019)

https://www.motioncanada.ca/taxonom...y_t_facet:000000000000000000010835|Oiler+Cups

Mc Master Carr carries them as well


----------



## trlvn (Nov 16, 2019)

Last year, I searched high and low for Gits oilers and could not find a source in Canada.  They are available through MSC in the US but they would not ship to Canada (even though the order seemed to be accepted at first).  Eventually, I ordered through MSC USA and had them shipped to my cousin in the states.  He then forwarded them on to me.

This is the ball oiler I got:

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/03242567

However, MSC doesn't seem to carry metric size oilers.  I see on the Gits Mfg site that they offer both metric and "Style GB oilers".  You may have to contact them to find a retailer.  I'm pretty sure they won't sell direct.

https://www.gitsmfg.com/catalog/oil-hole-covers/

Unfortunately, I don't think brass is an option any more.  They all seem to be zinc plated steel.  You might be able to get a NOS piece through eBay but the price is likely to be steep.

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Nov 16, 2019)

When I rebuilt my lathe I ordered them in from McMaster Carr.  I searched a lot of places and this company worked out.  They may not ship to an individual in Canada.

When I did my searching I wrote down what I needed in my wee book of stuff to ponder.  Here is a picture of the page:






I found that the holes in my lathe for the oiler were slightly undersized so you would need to tap the oiler in.


In my little sketches off to the side it should look like either a flip cap or a ball style


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 16, 2019)

I ordered some from this outfit on ebay. They ship by Speedpak and they arrived in about 2 weeks. I removed the old ones with a sheet metal screw screwed into the hole then clamped on a set of vise grips and then used a pry bar to pry them straight out.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/LOT-20-Bras...ase-Zerk-Nipple-Hit-Miss-Engine-/172776039052


----------



## kylemp (Nov 16, 2019)

I think I have a bag of them that I had plans for, but haven't got there yet. If I can find them I could probably part with a couple, not sure what size they are though.

Edit: I found the order, they were 10mm. They're inexpensive enough I'd just order a bag of 20 if I were you. Credit cards are secured online, if you get a charge that isn't you, all you have to do is call in and they wipe it off. It's happened to me a few times at most and never been an issue.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 16, 2019)

I ordered through Ebay. I recall that shipment went sideways (it happens). They refunded no proplem
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/20pcs-Brass...var=521492199902&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

They are also on Ali in differnt spots, prices & sizes
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...1e06-4d95-9955-287a9582ef41&priceBeautifyAB=0

McMaster USA is a dead end for individuals in Canada. They wont give you an account, don't even bother

These are the ones Stefan replaces with. They are inexpensive & apparently higher quality but I couldn't get a reply as to how to order. Sometimes the euro dealers have convoluted payment methods but I didn't get that far. I didnt want them bad enough to use a middle man.
https://www.mafa-shop.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=697


----------



## Dusty (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's input never thought ball oilers would be a issue. My Craftex lathe needs a ball oiler replaced on the cross slide so last Wednesday I emailed Busy Bee. Are you sitting down for this, their reply (OIL CUP GB115-86 6 (PIN POINT OILER) 41.95 each available from stock). Obviously the person at Busy Bee identified an incorrect item. Shall double check with Busy Bee next week.

Also emailed KBC last Wednesday because I couldn't find ball oilers on their website. Their reply they don't sell them.

Then Friday I checked Precision Mathews website at https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/6mmbrassoiler/ then emailed them for shipping costs. Their reply approximately $25.00 US. 

After checking amaizon.ca I find their ball oilers pricey although I'm willing to do another visit to see if I can find a pack of 6mm oilers.

Keep on trucking they say!

Bill


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 16, 2019)

You have to wait a couple of months but they’re pretty inexpensive on Aliexpress 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55


----------



## PeterT (Nov 16, 2019)

I saw the PM ones too. It could be that he found a slightly different (better) version among the clones, but they sure look generically like all the other ones out there. The per unit price isn't too bad even with markup but the shipping is out of whack. They could come in a thin padded envelope with no damage for a couple bucks. Too bad Matt didn't use his business leverage to get the Mafa ones. It might be a step up in quality & solve a problem for people trying to order them onsey-twosey. 

They are really quite simple so aside from inadvertently getting crap in there & fouling the spring / ball seal, there isn't a lot to them. You may have to wait a few weeks but I think the offshore versions are OK. At least that was my experience. I thought about making better ones by harvesting offshore parts (mostly the spring) but it would be fiddly. The brass can is kind of lipped over to contain the spring. But if I had an odd ball hole size in the casting & no other options, that's probably what I'd do.


----------



## francist (Nov 16, 2019)

This may be a bit off the wall, but has anyone thought to try these...





Available in two sizes, 1/4” and 3/8” which is the size of the brass sleeve. I’ve used them for cabinet work years ago, must check to see if there’s an extra still kicking around downstairs.

-frank


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 16, 2019)

francist said:


> This may be a bit off the wall, but has anyone thought to try these...
> Available in two sizes, 1/4” and 3/8” which is the size of the brass sleeve. I’ve used them for cabinet work years ago, must check to see if there’s an extra still kicking around downstairs.
> 
> -frank



That just might work.  Is there a passage in it such that the oil could pass through?


----------



## francist (Nov 16, 2019)

As I recall they were virtually the same hollow tube with the ball and spring. My only concern is that the ball may sit a little too high for use an an oiler. Here’s a snip from another manufacturer.

I just checked my parts drawers and I don’t seem to have leftovers, but I’m curious enough to go out to Lee Valley next weekend and pick one up to have a first-hand look. Unfortunately they’re a bit of a drive from where I’m at so during the week is a little tough for me.

I’ll let you know what I find though.

-frank


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 16, 2019)

For our purpose the ball simply prevents chafe from entering the oiling port.  The 1/2" deep might be a deal breaker though.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 18, 2019)

Johnwa said:


> You have to wait a couple of months but they’re pretty inexpensive on Aliexpress
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55



Johnwa you have a PM.....


----------



## Perry (Nov 19, 2019)

If you gentlemen are placing an order, I would be in for 6 pieces of the 6mm ones.  Split the shipping.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 19, 2019)

I'll take 5 or so in most every size. for a one-time order, I want a lifetime supply!


----------



## Dusty (Nov 19, 2019)

Perry said:


> If you gentlemen are placing an order, I would be in for 6 pieces of the 6mm ones.  Split the shipping.



Unfortunately No we are not planning an order although I may somewhere down the road. I didn't realize there would be much interest in Brass Ball Oilers, foiled again. 

That said, I can envision where collectively a group of members from a more general area might place an order offshore. Interested members could explore this as an option. Just a thought.

Bill


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 19, 2019)

I ordered 20 of 6mm, 20 of 8mm and 20 of 10mm as my lathe uses all 3 sizes. If you need one let me know. I should have them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> I ordered 20 of 6mm, 20 of 8mm and 20 of 10mm as my lathe uses all 3 sizes. If you need one let me know. I should have them in a couple of weeks.



I could use 3 6mm if you can spare them.


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 21, 2019)

I will let you know when they arrive


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2019)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## francist (Nov 22, 2019)

Okay, my experiment with the ball catches was a wash. I went out to Lee. Alley today and picked up two of their smallest versions.

To me they both look machined although one was supposed to be pressed. The biggest game breaker though is that contrary to earlier ones I’ve used, these have a solid bottom so not much use as an oil passage there. And, even if one did drill a hole in the centre, I think the larger ball is a pretty snug fit within the brass sleeve so that would likely defeat the purpose there as well.

So my curiosity is satisfied, I concede defeat, and have some rather nicely made solid brass ball catches for future endeavours. Only one thing remains — how did they get the spring in there.... 

-frank


----------



## Tom O (Nov 23, 2019)

The ball is held in and the top is squeezed in with a tapered die like crimping a bullet into a shell casing I would think.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 23, 2019)

I was just thinking EXACTLY of the same process!



Tom O said:


> The ball is held in and the top is squeezed in with a tapered die like crimping a bullet into a shell casing I would think.


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 10, 2019)

My ball oilers finally arrived today. I removed the old one with sheet metal screw and a heel bar. You can see the old one has no ball, it popped out the top.  The new 8mm oiler is a perfect fit. I now have 19 more 8mm ones and 20 6mm and 10mm ones. I can share if anyone needs a couple.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 10, 2019)

That looked relatively painless. Actually, even if a ball did manage to get pushed out the bottom, if it was an oiler over the bed way I suspect the ball would just rest on the surface a short distance away. One could probably fish it out? I meant to look at the underside passage holes that feed my carriage galleries & shafts if they are a reduced drill diameter or the same as the oiler can OD. Those might be a bit more fun if the ball dropped down ~4" away.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 19, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> I ordered 20 of 6mm, 20 of 8mm and 20 of 10mm as my lathe uses all 3 sizes. If you need one let me know. I should have them in a couple of weeks.



Hey John, 

The Oilers arrived today.






The 8mm ones fit perfectly on my feed box.  I was missing the center and left hand oiler.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Duffer (Apr 13, 2020)

Another source would be King Canada as a spaning new poster I'm prohibited from posting links for a bit.
The King Canada  combo lathe/mill is identical to the Craftex combo unit from Busy  Bee and if you look on their site under "lathes" you will find the KC-1620CLM is the unit duplicate of the Craftex B-2229 which uses those "ball oilers"

Once you're looking at the machine the right side of the page shows a Service Document link and all the parts and their numbers come up and there you'll find those "Ball Oilers" listed with a variety of parts numbers concinciding with the particular item of the lathe/mill  eg, tail stock: the number for the oilers on the top of the tailstock would be Item number 147  part #  61.16201470.
Compound rest unit: the oilers would be number 810 with the part # 61.16208110  et., etc.. They are all the same 6mm brass bodied oilers.

I tried Busy Bee for a couple of parts but found them to be very hit & miss with both knowledge and delivery so ended up going to King Canada and luckily my local Home Hardware is a supplier or agent for their tools; et-voila next day delivery of everything I've ordered from them so far.


----------

